# Puppies!



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

My father recently received a puppy from a friend. It's not a newborn. I don't have any experience or whatsoever. Of course, I could use the internet for information. But can I ask you guy for tips? Thanks!!


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2012)

Eat in a case of emergency.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Didn't see that coming


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

You could make some nice socks for the cold winter months...

Kidding, kidding. Really though, NTs aren't exactly known as puppy experts.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Zeke said:


> My father recently received a puppy from a friend. It's not a newborn. I don't have any experience or whatsoever. Of course, I could use the internet for information. But can I ask you guy for tips? Thanks!!


I grew up with dogs, and I now have a 1 year old mut myself. What is it you want to know?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a 12 year old dog, been with me since she was 3 months old.
(Its a hybrid, so 12 isnt as old)

What you can do with a dog mostly depends on its breed.
If its a beagle, you can... umm.. well you can pet it and show it to your friends?
If its a german shepherd there are a billion things you can do with it.

But before anything,
Feign dead in front of it.
Will help you realize how much it cares about you.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Agelastos How to teach them basic commands. @Tzara He's a labrador.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

@Zeke

I actually do have a tip that doesn't involve tanning, etc. 

Keep treats in your pocket, you'll regret that you didn't have any when you're out on a walk. Also, do not, I repeat do not give the dog a treat each time. The dog will begin to become desensitized to the treat and stop doing the trick. Random rewards are highly addictive to the mammalian brain. It's called intermittent variable reward, and it's why gambling can be so addictive (1).


Also, check out the small section on extinction: Brain stimulation reward - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1. Freemium Definition of the Week: Intermittent variable reward â€” Kriel Sorrell & Moore

EDIT: Oh, and get a clicker or figure out some short audible noise to make when he does a trick. You can see Pavlov's dog study on this, it's pretty famous. You essentially want the dog to associate the sound with the stimulus (ie. treat) and get the same release of chemicals when you simply make the noise. 
This "classical conditioning" is in itself a sort of trick that should be maintained via intermittent variable reward, lest it go into extinction.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

puppies go well with a side of white rice, egg roll and a bottle of red wine


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> puppies go well with a side of white rice, egg roll and a bottle of red wine


I cant believe you! That is so evil.
You cant just do that.

Wasting puppy meat on "some red wine!" You at least need some decent Bordeaux.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I cant believe you! That is so evil.
> You cant just do that.
> 
> Wasting puppy meat on "some red wine!" You at least need some decent Bordeaux.


I stand corrected


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeke said:


> @Agelastos How to teach them basic commands. @Tzara He's a labrador.


Thats nice, it should be really easy to teach him commands.
Get a clicker or bell and some treats. Start by simulating the need for a command.
For basic stuff put the treat somewhere physically impossible for the puppy to get unless he does what the commanded move is.
Click when the command is accomplished. Give the dog a treat occasionally.
Slowly decrease first, click and then treat amounts for the task.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @Agelastos How to teach them basic commands. @Tzara He's a labrador.


That's a very broad question, but basically what Tzara and EMWUZX said.
There's plenty of good books, videos, etc. on the subject. Also, if you've never had a dog before, I'd recommend taking a puppy class/course (available at most local kennel clubs).


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Agelastos Sadly, I'm still a student and can't afford such


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

He's in his cage because we can't let him roam around the house. It's really small enough for us and an addition of a running dog wouldn't do us any better. I took him out of his cage, suddenly his full of energy. Running here and there. He pooped in a floor mat. It was totally unexpected and I must say I'm impressed. He's crying in his first days in our custody, but now he's barking. Is this a normal development? Something I should look out for?

I feel so dumb. Haha


----------

